# 2305 rotary cutter/box blade



## Rustyrat (Jun 24, 2010)

I have a new to me, 2010 2305 with 45 hours. I would like to get a rotary cutter and box blade. 48" is recommended, anyone have any practical experience with them or a 60"?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I have a 78 inch box scraper and love it!


----------



## Rustyrat (Jun 24, 2010)

You have a 78" box scraper on a 2305?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

No sir. I just meant that I have a 78 inch box scraper and it would be the last 3 point impliment that I would give up.


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

I have a 60" home made box grader and it is a brilliant peice of equipment, i am with tractorbeam, if i could rent any attachment i wanted, I would still keep the box blade.
Cheers:beer:
:aussie:


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

farmertim said:


> I have a 60" home made box grader and it is a brilliant peice of equipment, i am with tractorbeam, if i could rent any attachment i wanted, I would still keep the box blade.
> Cheers:beer:
> :aussie:


Meat and potatos baby!


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Rustyrat said:


> I have a new to me, 2010 2305 with 45 hours. I would like to get a rotary cutter and box blade. 48" is recommended, anyone have any practical experience with them or a 60"?


I use a 50" tiller and a 7' landscape rake with no problems. My tractor is a 22hp Bobcat which weighs about 2600 lbs. I guess it all depends on the material you are moving. Using larger implements just means you have to go slower and carry less material with each pass. Hope this helps. Bye


----------



## Mick01 (Jul 24, 2010)

I have the recommended box blade on my 2305. Good stuff. I've used to tear up and level out my lawn (about an acre). Moved many yards of rock in the wife's rock garden/flower beds. Back filled trenches for irrigation and electrical. Tear out an occasional cactus. All kinds of good stuff.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

Not being an expert on your machine and not knowing how it would be used, I'd stay with the recommendations. Can your machine handle safely the weight of the larger equipment especially a mower that is sticking out so far off the back side? The 5' mower and blade I had both were in the 450# range. That's a lot of weight hanging off the back for what I'd call a sub-compact.


----------

